

The Hipster Effect: An IPython Interactive Exploration - twowo
https://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2014/11/11/the-hipster-effect-interactive/

======
stared
Nice to see a thing on HN a few days after learning it. (Feeling like a
hipster, nomen omen. :))

This link (from the official IPython site) is great at explaining interactive
widgets:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/ipython/ipython/blob/mast...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/ipython/ipython/blob/master/examples/Interactive%20Widgets/Using%20Interact.ipynb)

Also, one more nice example I've found is there:
[http://earthpy.org/pyncview_pm.html](http://earthpy.org/pyncview_pm.html)

